# Medicine through the ages!



## robert@fm (Apr 24, 2011)

(My apologies if this one has been posted before, but with over 1,000 threads in this forum I'm not going to read them all.)

Patient: "Oh great and wise one, I have a dreadful fever ? can you offer me a cure?"

and the replies:

*2000 BC:* "Eat this root."

*1000 BC:* "That root is barbarian ? say this prayer."

*1000 AD:* "That prayer is heathen ? say this one."

*1850:* "That prayer is superstition ? take this potion."

*1950:* "That potion is snake oil ? take this antibiotic."

*1990:* "That antibiotic no longer works ? take this pill."

*2011:* "That pill is artificial ? eat this root."


----------



## Caroline (May 3, 2011)

Many a true word spoken in jest.


----------

